# Pistol Permit Course (LEOs)



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Im putting together a second Basic Safety Pistol course that will aim at the Husbands/Wives or Family of Law Enforcement Officers. The purpose of this is IF god forbig you get hurt while carrying your gun, the EMT's/Police at the scene can turn your firearm over to a family member for safe keeping. If your interested in having your spouse or a family member attend PM me and I will give more details. Home instruction (other than the shootnig portion of it) is availible by request.

Classes are going to be availible in group OR semi Private (2 people) by request.


----------

